# Air Compressor Recommendation - PLEASE HELP



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

good luck finding a compressor for less than $400 with that size tank.. locally 30 gallon compressors start around $800


----------



## North_Woods (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks for the reply woodworkbykirk. Maybe re-phrasing my question would be better... for the needs I stated above, what size and type of compressor would be a good fit for me? Would a 15 gallon work? or should I look more towards the 30 gallon? Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

North_Woods said:


> I’m in the market for a new air compressor. I’d like a nice all-around, high end residential or commercial unit preferably under $400. I would like it to be portable with wheels and 30 gallons or less in tank size.
> 
> I’m planning on using it to run a few tools (impacts, ratchet, finish nailer, etc.), take care of tire work, and blowing/cleaning off things.
> 
> ...


Those commercial compressors will definitely spoil a person. When a home unit is plugged in the first time it seems as if we plugged it into the cigarette lighter socket.

For portable around the house but with fairly good cfm the Emglo has been a good name for contractors for a few decades. I'm not sure if the belt driven are still available but the older belt jobs usually out lasted the tanks. It's looking as if portable belt driven is nearly a thing of our past.

http://emglo.com/


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Main thing I look for when choosing a compressor is the CFM it can put out not the PSI.
Need to be realistic about your future needs not just what you plan to use it for now.
If there's not enough CFM's it's not going to keep up with tools like sanders, sand blasting, painting. Even a high torque impact gun will never develop full torque.
http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/air-consumption-tools-d_847.html

I agree that price point is going to limit you to some off brand and may be undersized for some jobs.
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/to...e&ipp=24&storeId=6970&Ntt=portable+compressor


----------



## junkcollector (Nov 25, 2007)

I would say that you would be best served by about a 20 gallon compressor putting out 5.5-6 CFM at 90 psi. If I recall correctly, most manufacturers (Sanborn, Campbell Hausfeld, etc) make such a model oil lubricated belt drive, but it's on the upper end and probably exceeding that price range. 

Most of these units draw a fair bit of current at 120V, so it would need a 20A circuit minimum, or if you plan on keeping it mostly in one spot, switch it to 240. At least the one we have starts much easier when running on 240.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

woodworkbykirk said:


> good luck finding a compressor for less than $400 with that size tank.. locally 30 gallon compressors start around $800


Really? 

$357

http://www.harborfreight.com/29-gal-2-hp-150-psi-cast-iron-vertical-air-compressor-68127.html

Ok....so it's 29 gallons....but it is somewhat portable....and will be a whole lot quieter than one of those oil less units.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

and coming from harbour freight id give it 18 months before it dies

As for what you need. it depends entirely on what your using it for,, what tools youll be running. i own a hitachi 5 gallon twin tank oiled compressor for running trim guns and light framing .. its rated at 3.7 cfms. for heavy framing i use a 20 gallon rol air which is 7.3 cfms and can run 4 framing guns no problem . my hitachi was $400. the rolair is $1150 but is considered the best compressor on the market in its class


----------



## gary300 (Mar 28, 2014)

I have had this Husky compressor for a few years now and it has served me well with no problems.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-30-Gal-Cast-Iron-Portable-Electric-Air-Compressor-VT6315/100063473?keyword=vt6315#customer_reviews

A little above your price range, but I would much prefer this over any HF unit.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Here is a few reviews of the HF Compressors...

http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=137848

Overall, I think HF gets a bum rap....here is a blog that has a lot more info

http://www.toolcrib.com/blog/2008/0...guide-the-good-enough-the-bad-and-the-abysmal

I really liked this part...



> forum…
> 10 Things I Wouldn’t Buy from Harbor Freight:
> 1) Parachutes
> 2) Fire Extinguishers
> ...


----------



## Marqed97 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey now, I disagree with a few items on that list...now I have to go put my twin daughters to bed ;-)


----------



## iThinman (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi, 

I'm in a similar boat as the OP shopping for a similar compressor. I've ditched the belt driven idea, but still want an oil lubed model.

Best value on specs in the price point <$400 I've located is the Makita MAC5200 Big Bore 3.0 HP. It's a 5.2 gal., but states that it gets 6.5 CFM @ 90 PSI. Others in the price range seem to top out @ 5.0 CFM and most are no oil.

Does anybody have any experience or opinions on this Makita?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 95PGTTech (Jun 24, 2014)

Craftsman 33gallon on CL with what you have to spend. Yes, the trade off is it will be loud as HELL. For your price range, you're going to need to make that sacrifice to get both quality and adequate airflow. You learn to live with it/around it.

Mine is going on almost 10 years of living in a fabrication garage and sucking tiny steel particles into its filter on a daily basis. I mostly use it for blowing off shop floor, lawnmower, etc. but I do use it in short bursts for 3/8 air ratchet and 1/4 air ratchet. I prefer my 19.2V lithium tools for most automotive work but it can take 2 wheels off at 140 ft/lbs before needing a break.


----------



## PaulBob (Dec 5, 2008)

1. Don't buy anything from Harbor Freight.
2. You're not going to touch even a light commercial unit for less than $1000 or so.
3. Stay away from anything that is oil-less. 

Personally, I would suggest you visit a website like northerntools.com and check out the line of Ingersoll Rand air compressors. 

Beyond that, I would forget about buying a new unit and check craigslist in your local area for a good used one. 

I found a 5hp Ingersoll Rand T30 two-stage with a 60 gallon vertical tank for my buddy for $500.. It had never even been wired up and plugged in!! Still on original pallet, still had a box full of oil and air filters.. That's one of the best air compressors you can buy.. It was even one of the Made in the USA models.. 

You just have to keep an eye out for the right deal.. Lots of old ladies who lose their husbands and sell off the tools.. People with drug habits that need emergency money, etc..

Good luck,


----------



## PaulBob (Dec 5, 2008)

95PGTTech said:


> Craftsman 33gallon on CL with what you have to spend. Yes, the trade off is it will be loud as HELL. For your price range, you're going to need to make that sacrifice to get both quality and adequate airflow. You learn to live with it/around it.
> 
> Mine is going on almost 10 years of living in a fabrication garage and sucking tiny steel particles into its filter on a daily basis. I mostly use it for blowing off shop floor, lawnmower, etc. but I do use it in short bursts for 3/8 air ratchet and 1/4 air ratchet. I prefer my 19.2V lithium tools for most automotive work but it can take 2 wheels off at 140 ft/lbs before needing a break.


While you may be one of the lucky ones, I would never use the words "Craftsman" and "Quality" in the same sentence unless the word "ISN'T" is between them...

With the exception of their hand tools, Craftsman hasn't made a quality power tool for over 20 years.


----------



## 95PGTTech (Jun 24, 2014)

PaulBob said:


> While you may be one of the lucky ones, I would never use the words "Craftsman" and "Quality" in the same sentence unless the word "ISN'T" is between them...
> 
> With the exception of their hand tools, Craftsman hasn't made a quality power tool for over 20 years.


My tool purchases started 15 years ago with Craftsman and were pretty much only those until just a few years ago when I have been adding Snap On, IR, etc. to the lineup. I'm a dealer tech, these tools put food on my table and are used and abused far beyond what they were designed for.

Quality is a relative term. Sure, they can't touch Snap-On in terms of ergonomics, looks, (advertising budget), etc. but they are also 1/3 to 1/10 of the cost. I have had my share of failures in all brands and for what I pay for Craftsman, I am still happy (despite a decline in quality in my mind and customer service/return policy). In my opinion, they are far superior to economy (Harbor Freight, Central Pneumatic, etc.) and on par and usually better than other big box store brands (Husky, Kobalt, etc.). I will continue to purchase predominantly Craftsman unless it is a specialty tool that I can only get through Snap-On.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I have to agree Craftsman power tools suck. Underpowered and they sell it for a very limited number of years then they change it and parts are no longer available. So you need to throw it away and buy a new one. This does not hold true with their hand tools though. And I guess I should say it is not true with some of their older tools.


----------



## iThinman (Aug 4, 2014)

iThinman said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm in a similar boat as the OP shopping for a similar compressor. I've ditched the belt driven idea, but still want an oil lubed model.
> 
> ...


Northern Tool has a new dewalt model (DXCMPA1982054) listed, 20 gal, belt/oil, 5.7 cfm for $469....and then they kill you for $150 shipping. Amazon has it listed and it will probably be prime eligible, but it is out of stock. They list it for $670, but they always list things at full price when they are out of stock for whatever reason.

Still looking at the Makita above as probably my best value.


----------



## iThinman (Aug 4, 2014)

picked up the makita on amazon, should be here tomorrow.


----------



## iThinman (Aug 4, 2014)

received on time with the packaging you'd expect. Haven't turned it on and love it already. Very well built. Great wheels, the handle flips up and secures in a second and the storage compartment is padded.

Need to oil it up and swap out the fittings to Legacy type-c blue's and I'll be ready to fire it up.


----------



## 95PGTTech (Jun 24, 2014)

Looks like its true intention is portability, at least at first "eye test." Not sure how useful 5.2 gallons will be, hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

For filling tires and shooting nails it'll work great. Working an impact gun, not so much.


----------



## PaulBob (Dec 5, 2008)

Mort said:


> For filling tires and shooting nails it'll work great. Working an impact gun, not so much.


It will work an impact gun just as well as any other compressor.....



For the first 3.2 seconds! :laughing:


----------



## iThinman (Aug 4, 2014)

lucky i don't own an impact gun, or have a need for one. I'm all done wrenching on my own cars.

But I am glad I gave you guys a good laugh. Maybe a more constructive response would be something along the lines of...

"the CFM rating will help a lot, but if you plan to use an impact gun in the future, you may want to look into a supplemental tank to increase capacity and decrease the amount of time between the compressor needing to recycle."






...just saying


----------



## 95PGTTech (Jun 24, 2014)

iThinman said:


> lucky i don't own an impact gun, or have a need for one. I'm all done wrenching on my own cars.
> 
> But I am glad I gave you guys a good laugh. Maybe a more constructive response would be something along the lines of...
> 
> ...


Wouldn't an add on tank

1. nix really any portability, which seems to be its main purpose
2. drastically increase the compressor run times, possibly out of its intended range of operation

?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Nice looking machine-------You mentioned changing the 'fittings'--have you found a coupler that actually holds up to every day use?

I've been buying my replacement from a local industrial supply--Milton--they do hold up better than the cheap-os from the Home Depot---


----------



## iThinman (Aug 4, 2014)

I've been using http://www.colorconnex.com/ fittings, but my everyday use is likely much (much) less than most here, but between my brother and myself, i've yet to see one fail.

http://www.legacymfg.com/Selection_Guide_to_Couplers_Plugs.pdf


----------

